# S13 Emissions Results!



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

when "ffgeon" and i did the swap on his S13, we wondered if it was going to pass emissions or not. well it passed!  here are the results, this is a bone stock Silvia SR20DET in a S13 after running through emissions in AZ.


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

lol the dumbasses at the emissions first thought my car was frontwheel drive then when the found it was rear wheel drive they thought it was a inline 6. lol im all "its a 2.4 liter 4 banger man" and it passed


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

FFgeon said:


> *lol the dumbasses at the emissions first thought my car was frontwheel drive*


 LOL, you should've done a big burnout in there to prove it was RWD


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Well this calms my worries about the swap. How are AZ emmissons compared to those in Dallas, TX? Are they more lenient? More harsh?



FFgeon said:


> *lol the dumbasses at the emissions first thought my car was frontwheel drive then when the found it was rear wheel drive they thought it was a inline 6. lol im all "its a 2.4 liter 4 banger man" and it passed *


Doesn't the valve cover saying something to the effect of "2000" somewhere on it? Man... they really must be stupid...


----------



## 2nyce (May 26, 2006)

dono200sx said:


> Well this calms my worries about the swap. How are AZ emmissons compared to those in Dallas, TX? Are they more lenient? More harsh?
> 
> 
> I would like to kno the same for CT if possible..Also how did u pass?


----------

